# Southern Storm



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking good for the southern guys end of this week, will have to wait on the track and the forecasted amounts


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

Where in ky are you?


----------



## CleanCut1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree it looks good. Saying 4-6 inches here.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

qualitylawn;976546 said:


> Where in ky are you?


East of Louisville


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

They got the system moving North which is great, If it snows 6 to 10 inches in the middle of the state things will be shut down for a while.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Since Indy wasn't getting anything we were heading to Freedom Hall to see the Monster trucks & they cancelled the show because of weather. Everything I have seen only showed maybe an inch. Hopefully you guys get more now that the show is cancelled.


----------

